
Hidden in this picture: steganography - gpresot
http://www.lastwordonnothing.com/2018/09/24/redux-hidden-in-this-picture/
======
BentFranklin
So, if I understand correctly, the Silkwood shower involves randomly twiddling
the least significant bits of the image's bytes? Seems like a good idea, but
does it affect the ability of things like Content ID to do their job?

------
DarkWiiPlayer
Why does that article paint steganography as a bad thing?

